# 1ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Oνοματολογίας & Ορολογίας της Χημείας (22.02.2014)



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2014)

http://nomenclaturechemistry.blogspot.gr/

Το* Σάββατο 22 Φεβρουαρίου 2014* διοργανώνεται το *1ο Πανελλήνιο Συνέδριο Oνοματολογίας & Ορολογίας της Χημείας* από το Τμήμα Παιδείας & Χημικής Εκπαίδευσης της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Χημικών, στα γραφεία της ΕΕΧ (Κάνιγγος 27, 6ος όροφος).

1) Θεματικές ενότητες του συνεδρίου:

Ονοματολογία της Χημείας.
Ορολογία της Χημείας.
Συμβολισμός στη Χημεία.
2) Σκοπός του συνεδρίου:
Να ανοίξει διάλογος για το εξαιρετικά σημαντικό θέμα της ενοποίησης της Χημικής Ονοματολογίας & Ορολογίας και εναρμόνισης με τα διεθνή δεδομένα.

3) Κόστος συμμετοχής:
15€ (και 10€ για τους προπτυχιακούς φοιτητές)

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, βλ. http://nomenclaturechemistry.blogspot.gr/2014/01/1-o.html.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Τη συμμετοχή σας τη δηλώνετε στα τηλέφωνα της ΕΕΧ: 2103821524, 2103832151.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2014)

Α, ευτυχώς, γιατί εγώ σκόπευα να εμφανιστώ εκεί με τα 15 ευρώ στο χέρι


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Ούτως ή άλλως θα πρέπει να τα έχεις στο χέρι (δεν υπάρχει προπληρωμή κττ).

ΥΓ Να οργανωθούμε, να κατεβούμε συντεταγμένοι.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 20, 2014)

Εννοούσα να εμφανιστώ απροειδοποίητα 

ΟΚ - θα φτιάξουμε και πανώ; :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Να οργανωθούμε, να κατεβούμε συντεταγμένοι.


Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι κι εγώ.


----------



## VickyN (Jan 20, 2014)

Κι εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Τελικά μας βλέπω να πηγαίνουμε με μπλουζάκια: :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ...
> ΥΓ Να οργανωθούμε, να κατεβούμε συντεταγμένοι.



Μόνο μην κατεβείτε στο Σύνταγμα, ε;  Στην Κάνιγγος είναι τα γραφεία (μας, παλαιόθεν και πτυχιόθεν).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τελικά μας βλέπω να πηγαίνουμε με μπλουζάκια: :)


AAAAAA! Σχισματικοί!!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2014)

Να μαζευτούμε όλοι οι χημικοί της Λεξιλογίας, όμως. Ακούς, Daeman;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2014)

Κυκλοφόρησε και το πρόγραμμα (βλ. συνημμένο)· το συνέδριο κρατά κοντά ένα δωδεκάωρο.



Ώρα|Θέμα|Εισηγητές
09.00-09.30|Εγγραφές|
09.30-10.00|Προσφωνήσεις: ΥΠΑΙΘ, Πρόεδρος ΕΕΧ|
|Προεδρείο: Φ.Σιδέρη, Δ.Μεϊντάνης, Α.Καργόπουλος|
10.00-10.30|«Η “εξέλιξη” της Xημικής Oνοματολογίας στην Ελλάδα κατά την περίοδο 1799-2000»|Α.Μαυρόπουλος, Χημικός, Σχολικός Σύμβουλος
10.30-11.00|«Χημική ορολογία και Τυποποίηση»|K.Tοράκη, Χημικός Μηχανικός, ΤΕΕ
11.00-11.30|«Κατάταξη προβλημάτων που συναντιούνται στη Χημική Ονοματολογία και Ορολογία»|Κ.Ευσταθίου, Καθηγητής Αναλυτικής Χημείας, Παν. Αθηνών
11.30-12.00|Γλωσσολογικές παρεμβάσεις|Μάρω Κακριδή, Επικ. Καθηγήτρια Γλωσσολογίας, Παν. Αθηνών
12.00-12.30|Διάλειμμα|
|Προεδρείο: Β.Γκέργκης, Β.Σινάνογλου, Γ.Κυριακάκου|
12.30-13.00|«Ονοματολογία. Η λογοτεχνία της Χημείας»|Α.Κουτσολέλος, Καθηγητής Ανόργανης Χημείας, Παν. Κρήτης,
13.00-13.30|«Χημικός Συμβολισμός - Χημική ορισμολογία: Μερικά σημαντικά προβλήματα & προτάσεις για λύση με βάση την ψυχολογία της μάθησης»|Γ.Τσαπαρλής, Καθηγητής Φυσικοχημείας, Παν. Ιωαννίνων
13.30-14.00|«Από τον καλομέλανα στον χλωριούχο υφυδράργυρο, μετά στον χλωριούχο υδράργυρο(Ι) & σήμερα στο διυδράργυροδιχλωρίδιο»|Ν.Κλούρας, Καθηγητής Ανόργανης Χημείας, Παν. Πατρών
14.00-14.30|«Η ονοματολογία της οργανικής Χημείας»|Α.Γκιμήσης, Αν. Καθηγητής Οργανικής Χημείας, Παν. Αθηνών
14.30-16.00|Διάλειμμα – Φαγητό|
|Προεδρείο: Κ.Αποστολόπουλος, Λ.Χαραλαμπάτου, Κ.Σταματέλου|
16.00-16.30|«H ορολογία της Φυσικοχημείας & η αναγκαιότητα εκσυγχρονισμού της»|Π.Γιαννακουδάκης, Αν. Καθηγητής Φυσικοχημείας, Παν. Θες/νίκης
16.30-17.00|«Η Ελληνική Ονοματολογία στη Χημεία των Συμπλόκων Ενώσεων: Επισημάνσεις & Ανάγκη για Ενιαία Γλώσσα»|Σ.Περλεπές, Καθηγητής Ανόργανης Χημείας, Παν. Πατρών
17.00-17.30|«Η ονοματολογία χημικών ενώσεων στην ελληνική & αγγλική κατά IUPAC: Αποτύπωση δυσκολιών που αντιμετωπίζουν οι φοιτητές»|Ε.Λεοντίδης, Καθηγητής Χημείας, Παν. Κύπρου· Α.Τασιόπουλος, Αν. Καθηγητής Χημείας, Παν. Κύπρου· Χ.Βαλανίδου, Χημικός, Εκπ/κός
17.30-18.00|«Χημική ονοματολογία, μυθολογία, ιστορία & γλώσσα: Το όνομα του στοιχείου σίδηρος»|Μ.Γασπαράκης, Χημικός, Εκπ/κός
18.00-18.30|Διάλειμμα|
|Προεδρείο: Σ.Ασημέλλης, Κ.Κυπραίου, Ε.Παπαδοπούλου|
18.30-19.00|«Χημική Ορολογία και Τυποποίηση»|Ι. Σαριδάκης & Φ. Κρόκος, Χημικοί, ΕΣΥΠ/ΕΛΟΤ
19.00-19.30|«Απόδοση στην ελληνική γλώσσα της χημικής ονοματολογίας και ορολογίας της IUPAC»|Π.Σίσκος, Καθηγητής Αναλυτικής Χημείας, Παν. Αθηνών
19.30-20.00|«Ιστορική προέλευση χημικών όρων»|Α.Βάρβογλης, Καθηγητής Οργανικής Χημείας, Παν. Θες/νίκης
20.00-21.00|Στρογγυλό τραπέζι - Συζήτηση – Συμπεράσματα|


----------



## VickyN (Feb 9, 2014)

Παράδεισος!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2014)

Μια και κάνει ανακοίνωση και ο παλιός φίλος και συμφοιτητής Περλεπές, πρέπει να είμαι οπωσδήποτε εκεί :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2014)

Υπενθύμιση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2014)

Πίεση χρόνου...


----------



## VickyN (Feb 21, 2014)

Ούτε για ένα εξαωράκι;


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πίεση χρόνου...


pV = nRT. Άρα, όταν αυξάνεται η πίεση σε δεδομένη θερμοκρασία, τα ιδανικά αέρια μειώνουν τον όγκο τους ώστε να είναι πιο ευέλικτα και να τα προλαβαίνουν όλα. Σβιν, σπιν. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πίεση χρόνου...


Ομοίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

Τίποτε εντυπώσεις για όσους ήθελαν να είναι εκεί αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2014)

*Ε, όχι και «χλωριούχο νάτριο»!*

Εγώ έτσι θα συνόψιζα το συνέδριο: φαίνεται ότι οι Έλληνες χημικοί απορρίπτουν την κατάληξη «-ούχο» γιατί θεωρούν ότι προκαλεί σύγχυση. Οι απόψεις διίστανται ως προς τη «σωστή» ονοματολογία: επικρατέστερο φαίνεται το χλωρίδιο του νατρίου (κατ' αντιστοιχία προς το «chloride»), αλλά οι πιο ριζοσπαστικοί θέλουν μια ονοματολογία που θα ακολουθεί και τη σειρά των ατόμων στον μοριακό τύπο: νατριοχλωρίδιο. 
Πιο γενικά, οι ομιλίες ήταν ενδιαφέρουσες αλλά (πλην μίας εξαίρεσης) δεν εστίαζαν στο θέμα του συνεδρίου: ενώ όλοι οι ομιλητές δήλωναν ασαφώς ότι «σίγουρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην ελληνική ονοματολογία», μόνον ο κ. Ευσταθίου απαρίθμησε και κατηγοριοποίησε τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν σήμερα στη χημική ονοματολογία και ορολογία. Δεν βλέπω πώς αυτό το συνέδριο μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως βάση για να λυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα υπάρχουν, αφού αυτά δεν εντοπίστηκαν.
Ψέματα: εντοπίστηκε το μείζον πρόβλημα πως «οι πρωτοετείς φοιτητές δυσκολεύονται να μάθουν την ονοματολογία» - αλλά εμένα αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται λόγος ή βάση για μια ριζική αλλαγή της.

Θα μπορέσετε πάντως να βγάλετε τα δικά σας συμπεράσματα, γιατί σύντομα θα αναρτηθούν τα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕΕΧ.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2014)

:angry: Ε, όχι και νατριοχλωρίδιο!
Αν θυμόμαστε κάτι εμείς οι μη χημικοί από τη χημεία του Γυμνασίου, είναι η ονοματολογία της ανόργανης. Θα μας φέρουν τώρα τα πάνω κάτω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

Επιτέλους, ένας χρήσιμος και παραγωγικός διαχωρισμός της κοινωνίας!

Εννοείται ναι με τα χίλια στο νατριοχλωρίδιο! (Άλλωστε, εγώ Natriumchlorid το είχα μάθει... ).

Το Fe[SUB]2[/SUB]Ο[SUB]3[/SUB] πώς θα το λέμε, άραγε;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2014)

Δεν θα βιαζόσουν να συμφωνήσεις αν ήξερες ότι ο ίδιος καθηγητής που προτείνει το νατριοχλωρίδιο θέλει να λέμε και «σίδηρος-υδροξείδιο»!


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2014)

Εγώ το δηλώνω, θα ξεκινήσω μεταφραστικό αντάρτικο.

Μα σοβαρά, οι πρωτοετείς φοιτητές δυσκολεύονται στην ονοματολογία; Στο πιο απλό και εύκολο κομμάτι της χημείας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Δεν θα βιαζόσουν να συμφωνήσεις αν ήξερες ότι ο ίδιος καθηγητής που προτείνει το νατριοχλωρίδιο θέλει να λέμε και «σίδηρος-υδροξείδιο»!





drsiebenmal said:


> Το Fe[SUB]2[/SUB]Ο[SUB]3[/SUB] πώς θα το λέμε, άραγε;


 Ουπς! Δεν σε πρόλαβα, Χαρβ! Σίδηρος-υδροξείδιο, όχι. Το σιδηροϋδροξείδιο τι πρόβλημα έχει, όμως;

Μαρίνο, η ονοματολογία της Ανόργανης είναι τρελοκομείο μόλις φύγεις λίγο από τα γνωστά. Δεν είναι Οργανική.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ουπς! Δεν σε πρόλαβα, Χαρβ! Σίδηρος-υδροξείδιο, όχι. Το σιδηροϋδροξείδιο τι πρόβλημα έχει, όμως;


Μη ρωτάς εμένα, ρώτα τον κύριο καθηγητή που, ενώ αναγνωρίζει ότι θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη γενική του «σίδηρος-υδροξείδιο», προτιμά τις λύσεις «του σιδηρος-υδροξειδίου» ή εναλλακτικά «του σιδηρου-υδροξειδίου» από το προφανές που λες κι εσύ!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2014)

...
Μια παρατήρηση, μια που αναφέρθηκε το Fe[SUB]2[/SUB]Ο[SUB]3.[/SUB]: αυτό είναι το οξείδιο του τρισθενούς σιδήρου, ενώ υδροξείδια είναι το Fe(OH)[SUB]2[/SUB] (του δισθενούς) και το Fe(OH)[SUB]3[/SUB] (του τρισθενούς).


Marinos said:


> Εγώ το δηλώνω, θα ξεκινήσω μεταφραστικό αντάρτικο.
> ...



Μέτρα κι εμένα, στα κομάντα, να κάνουμε κουμάντα. Δε σφάξανε που θα πω ή θα γράψω «σίδηρος-υδροξείδιο» ή «νατριοχλωρίδιο», να συνταχθώ με την αγγλο- ή τη γερμανομεταφραστική δουλικότητα ή με κανένα τυφλοσούρτικο dumbing down επειδή «οι πρωτοετείς δυσκολεύονται να μάθουν την ονοματολογία». Αν δυσκολεύονται, να πάνε να σπουδάσουν πλέξιμο ή τρίλιζα. Real students use their brains, they don't chew their professors' cud. 

Εναρμόνιση και εσωτερική συνέπεια και συνοχή και εκλογίκευση, ναι, ασφαλώς, όπου και όσο χρειάζεται όμως. Ας ξεκινήσουμε τις διορθώσεις από τη μετάφραση της IUPAC («Καθαρής» κι Εφαρμοσμένης Χημείας, λέει, το Pure and Applied Chemistry, λέει, λες και οι άλλες είναι βρόμικες βρώμικες σαν το βρώμιο και τα βρωμίδια) που είναι και πιο εύκολη υπόθεση, κατά κύριο λόγο εσωτερική κι αυτοπροσδιοριστική, να καθαρίσουμε τα του οίκου μας πρώτα, κι ύστερα έχουμε να πιάσουμε άλλα κι άλλα (π.χ. το βρώμιο και τα βρωμίδια ή τον βωξίτη που γράφει εκεί ο Ζαζ κ.ά.π.) πριν φτάσουμε στο αλατάκι του κοσμάκη. Μία ανόργανη χημική ένωση θυμάται σχεδόν όλος ο ελληνόφωνος κόσμος, το χλωριούχο νάτριο, και αυτή τη μία θα του την ξεμάθουμε; 

Ράβε-ξήλωνε, δουλειά να μη σου λείπει. Ciss my trans and go trans that cis.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μια παρατήρηση, μια που αναφέρθηκε το Fe[SUB]2[/SUB]Ο[SUB]3.[/SUB]: αυτό είναι το οξείδιο του τρισθενούς σιδήρου, ενώ υδροξείδια είναι το Fe(OH)[SUB]2[/SUB] (του δισθενούς) και το Fe(OH)[SUB]3[/SUB] (του τρισθενούς).


Ναι προφανώς - η ερώτηση του δόκτορα δεν απαντήθηκε ποτέ, το σχόλιο το δικό μου για το υδροξείδιο ήθελε μόνο να δείξει τα γραμματικά προβλήματα της πρότασης αυτής. Btw, η ασυνέπεια των όρων «οξείδιο του σιδήρου» και «χλωριούχος σίδηρος» είναι ένα από τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ της κατάργησης της κατάληξης «-ούχο»: σου λέει ο άλλος, γιατί κύριε μεταφράζεις το chloride «χλωριούχο» αλλά το oxide «οξείδιο»; Ε;

Για να απαντήσω και στον δόκτορα για το Fe[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB] τώρα, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ονομασία «οξείδιο του σιδήρου(ΙΙΙ)» αλλά έχει κατατεθεί και μια πιο ακραία πρόταση: _δισίδηρος τριοξείδιο_! Πρόκειται για τη σχολή «γράφε ό,τι βλέπεις»


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2014)

...
Μα δεν το γράφω γι' αυτούς που το ξέρουν. 
He He, Hf-U Xe-Rh-O Po-S Ta Xe-Re-S Ca-La, Br-Es-Si H-Ar-V-At-I. :laugh:
Ni-Co-S.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2014)

Επειδή ήμουν κι εγώ στο εν λόγω Συνέδριο, απλώς να πω ότι για μένα άξιζε τον κόπο που το παρακολούθησα, κι ότι προσωπικά δεν θα το ανήγα στη δήλωση του #21. Βέβαια το ότι η κατάληξη -_ούχος _ήταν εξαρχής λάθος στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση (και μάλιστα λάθος που 'χει επισημανθεί απ' τον 19ο αι.) _είναι _η πραγματικότητα. Κι άλλωστε η λογική «έτσι το είχαμε μάθει εμείς στο σχολείο» είναι αυτή που κάνει πολλούς να μην ακολουθούν και τις ορθογραφικές μεταρρυθμίσεις, και βλέπετε τι σύγχυση προκύπτει. Τέλος, μην βιάζεστε να κρίνετε τις τοποθετήσεις out of context· όπως προανέφερε ο dharvatis ειπώθηκε πως σύντομα τα πρακτικά θ' ανέβουν στη σελίδα της ΕΕΧ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Για να απαντήσω και στον δόκτορα για το Fe[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]3[/SUB] τώρα, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ονομασία «οξείδιο του σιδήρου(ΙΙΙ)» αλλά έχει κατατεθεί και μια πιο ακραία πρόταση: _δισίδηρος τριοξείδιο_!


..που πόσο πιο εύκολα θα μπορούσε να γίνει αποδεκτή ως _δισιδηροτριοξείδιο_...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 26, 2014)

daeman said:


> He He, Hf-U Xe-Rh-O Po-S Ta Xe-Re-S Ca-La, Br-Es-Si H-Ar-V-At-I. :laugh:
> Ni-Co-S.


:lol: :lol: :lol:!


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 22, 2014)

Ορίστε και η Κατάταξη προβλημάτων τα οποία συναντώνται στην Ελληνική Χημική Ονοματολογία και Ορολογία, που σας ανέφερα στο #21.


----------

